# Eagles.... Eagles..... Eagles



## jtee (Jan 24, 2011)

More Eagles from the Mississippi River.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbup: wow!


----------



## EricD (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice scores indeed!!  Looks like you had a cloudy day....


----------



## jtee (Jan 24, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> :thumbup: wow!





EricD said:


> Nice scores indeed!!  Looks like you had a cloudy day....



 Thank you , thats the norm for up here this time of year always a cloudy day ,wouldnt know what to do with some sunshine.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 24, 2011)

It is my experience that one can never have enough Eagles. Especially if you are American.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

beautiful captures, but i wish they were a little brighter (sometimes cloudy days can be a pain).

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 24, 2011)

Very impressive, love them all. I got to say that #4 is an awesome capture! How far were you? Is it cropped? It seems like you were so close!! WOW!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2011)

nice set, really like the last one


----------



## jtee (Jan 24, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> beautiful captures, but i wish they were a little brighter (sometimes cloudy days can be a pain).
> 
> Regards,
> Jake



 Thank you much ,LOL I also wish that they were brighter ....welcome to the upper Midwest



Marc-Etienne said:


> Very impressive, love them all. I got to say that #4 is an awesome capture! How far were you? Is it cropped? It seems like you were so close!! WOW!



 Thank you ..#'s 1,3,and 6 are crops the others are full framers ,thats whats so awesome bout this place L/D #14 when there are not many people the birds come in really close 



MSnowy said:


> nice set, really like the last one



 Thanks a bunch its a blast to see these .


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

What an envious quality!!! Regards and more


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

wow.... that 2nd one looks beautiful....! how did you manage to get a shot like that? nice!


----------



## jtee (Jan 25, 2011)

Frequency said:


> What an envious quality!!! Regards and more



 Thank you much 



Photo95 said:


> wow.... that 2nd one looks beautiful....! how did you manage to get a shot like that? nice!




LOL.... Its not what I did its what the bird did,  on some passes or strikes or whatever you want to call it ,when they are fishing they come in close.
My theory being less people at the Lock the closer they get ,thats why i enjoy on weekdays when they're are obviously less people. Here is a image of the platform where people stand .  ( not my image). I usually stand further down off the pic on the right. And I also handhold my gear compared to quite a few who use tripods .


----------



## Randyh (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice shots,Can't wait until the river thaws up this way in about a month or so.

Was there a good population of them?


----------



## jtee (Jan 26, 2011)

Randyh said:


> Nice shots,Can't wait until the river thaws up this way in about a month or so.
> 
> Was there a good population of them?



 Right now there is about 25-50 birds  in and around the area they come and go I counted 23 in the tree directly across from the Lock (bout 250 feet or so away) last  Friday....... Eagles a plenty at L/D #14.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 26, 2011)

where is this spot?  I live in STL (well for the next few weeks) and would love to try this spot out.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 26, 2011)

haha....never mind I found it and that is far.


----------



## Randyh (Jan 26, 2011)

jtee said:


> Randyh said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots,Can't wait until the river thaws up this way in about a month or so.
> ...



Fantastic,I am about 30 minutes from the big river but we always have a few hanging around our area,Upper Iowa River. Have you checked out the Decorah Eagle cam? Nest Cams

Anyway thanks I love the rapture family,awesome to watch!


----------



## jtee (Jan 27, 2011)

Randyh said:


> jtee said:
> 
> 
> > Randyh said:
> ...



 Thats awesome:thumbup::thumbup: I have a friend who also has Eagle cams in Iowa and gives lectures all over the country on Eagles and they're habits,great guy and also a wealth of information  its always nice to chat with him when I see him.


----------



## Randyh (Jan 27, 2011)

jtee said:


> Randyh said:
> 
> 
> > jtee said:
> ...



Bob Anderson is a local Falconer who runs the project and the Nest Cam,Great guy!

They just went online with the new Hi def cam the past month,last year was good also but a squirrel of all things raised some havoc with the wiring,They have fixed that problem so keep a eye on it..Should be eggs in about 4-6 weeks I think.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 27, 2011)

very great shots-fantastic and great capture


----------



## jtee (Jan 27, 2011)

Randyh said:


> jtee said:
> 
> 
> > Randyh said:
> ...



 Here is my buddies site,the nest cam is down at the moment but he has H/D cameras .

Stewards of the Upper Mississippi River Refuge


----------



## Randyh (Jan 29, 2011)

jtee said:


> Randyh said:
> 
> 
> > jtee said:
> ...



That is great,Takes alot of dedication,skill,and money to get something like this going..With the Web cam and Eagles here it is right next to a house and busy roads,Of course having a Trout hatchery right next to it is smart thinking by the Eagles. Not sure how old the nest is but its been online for about 3 years or so. Anyway thanks.:thumbup:


----------

